# debrief, debriefing (session)



## Petitte-moi

Bonjour!
Comment dire "debrief" ou "debriefing (sessions)" en francais? 
Compte rendu? Cela ne me semble pas correct...
La contexte: donner de l'information apres des reunions, ou apres de participer dans quelque recherche.
Merci d'avance!


----------



## tilt

On utilise souvent le mot anglais _debriefing_.

Sinon, c'est un peu selon les habitudes de l'entreprise. Dans la mienne, on parle de _retour d'information_.


----------



## FrançoisXV

De mon côté, on parle de réunions d'information, quand un directeur sort d'une réunion de comité directeur, et informe son encadrement de ce qui s'y est dit (ou de ce qui n'est pas confidentiel...)
Mais s'il s'agit de quelques participants à une réunion, qui se concertent sur ce qui a été débattu (comparable à la réunion de debriefing de pilotes militaires au retour d'une mission), on parlerait plutôt de réunion de synthèse.


----------



## Petitte-moi

Merci, tilt. Pensez-vous que "rapport" serai correct aussi dans cette contexte?


----------



## tilt

Petitte-moi said:


> Merci, tilt. Pensez-vous que "rapport" *serait *correct aussi dans *ce *contexte?


_Un rapport _peut être un document mais aussi une réunion d'information. Donc oui, ce mot peut convenir : _Le commercial nous a fait son rapport hebdomadaire._


----------



## liulia

On parle souvent de "réunion d'information" dans pas mal de contextes.


----------



## Petitte-moi

J'ai viens de trouve les mots débreffage et débriefing.

I just wanted to include it in this old thread in case it may help in future searches. I'm surprised the terms "debrief" or "debriefing" or "debreffage" are not included in this site...

Regards!


----------



## FrançoisXV

Débreffage: ce néologisme est un anglicisme affreux, francisation québecoise de "debriefing" qu'un français utiliserait tel quel.
[...]


----------



## Petitte-moi

Merci pour clarifier cela.
C'a de sens, parce que j'ai trouve les mots a:
Le grand dictionnaire terminologique
C'est une site quebecoise, je crois. Ils disent q'on dois eviter le mot "debriefing"!!!


----------



## Sinox

Bonjour,
je confirme qu'un français n'utilisera pas le mot "debreffage". Je decouvre avec vous !!! En revanche, debriefing s'emploie sans probleme dans le langage professionnel. Oui, nos amis canadiens sont plus forts que nous pour eviter les anglicismes...


----------



## Française75

I have another question related to the subject, only to make me sure of something... do we really use debriefing in English? for example, "I will send her a debriefing mail after this meeting"? cause I don't find any translation of this word...
thanks


----------



## Petitte-moi

Hi Francaise75,
I would say we do use "debriefing" in English. For example, in research, there are "participant debriefing sheets". Also, "debriefing mail" sounds good to me.


----------



## Française75

Thank you very much!


----------



## Fooleth

Oh ! On a parlé en mal du français québecois ! Hmmmm... j'aime moins ça.

En ce qui me concerne, « debriefing » me semble tout à fait approprié, bien que débreffage est le mot correcte. Je dois toutefois admettre, ça ne donne froid dans le dos.

J'aurais bien aimé suggérer « déconditionnement », mais c'est plus pour un groupe qui sort d'une expérience de psychologie.

En effet, si vous cherchez un mot en anglais sur granddictionnaire.com c'est un bon site pour trouver des équivalences en français québecois.


----------



## Palefire

FrançoisXV said:


> Mais s'il s'agit de quelques participants à une réunion, qui se concertent sur ce qui a été débattu (comparable à la réunion de debriefing de pilotes militaires au retour d'une mission), on parlerait plutôt de réunion de synthèse.


 
C'est la traduction la plus proche selon moi!


----------



## Fooleth

Palefire said:


> C'est la traduction la plus proche selon moi!



C'est un terme réellement utilisé, réunion de synthèse ? J'aime bien.


----------



## tilt

Fooleth said:


> C'est un terme réellement utilisé, réunion de synthèse ? J'aime bien.


C'est un terme utilisé, oui, mais qui ne correspond pas vraiment à ce que _debriefing _évoque pour moi en français. _Retour d'information _ou _rapport _me semble plus proches.


----------



## Nicomon

Here's what you find in Antidote, when you enter _debriefing_



> Anglicisme — *Au Québec, on utilise plutôt débreffage, compte rendu, bilan ou interrogatoire.* Cet anglicisme est toléré ailleurs dans la francophonie.


  The GDT also suggests *séance d'évaluation*

Granted, _débreffage _ if just the word "debriefing" which was "Frenchicized" - and I can't say that I like the sound - but it is understandable.
So what is worse... using the English word directly, or something that sounds French. Which one is really the anglicism?


----------



## leatweety

Mais alors si ''debriefing'' est un anglicisme, lorsqu'on veut traduire cet anglicisme en anglais est ce qu'on utiliserai le même terme en anglais c.a.d debriefing ou bien un autre plus adequat. Exemple :

Français : j'assite chaque mois aux debriefings d'affaires en cours
Anglais :  attending a project debriefing meeting ??


----------



## MChal

FrançoisXV said:


> Débreffage: ce néologisme est un anglicisme affreux, francisation québecoise de "debriefing" qu'un français utiliserait tel quel.
> (Le québecois vous parlera d'un Char usagé (used car), le français d'une voiture d'occasion)


 
Québécoise, travaillant dans le milieu des organisations, je n'ai jamais entendu le mot "debreffage". Je peux vous assurer qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une expression réellement utilisée au Canada. Nous utilions le terme anglais "debriefing" ou sinon une expression équivalente du style " retour sur l'activité", "conclusion en plénière", etc. Merci de ne pas nous accusé d'utiliser "d'anglicisme affeux" avant de vous renseigner auprès des gens concernés.

SVP, arrêtez d'utiliser le mot "debreffage", je peux vous dire que personne du monde communautaire, syndicale, associatif, etc du Québec utilise ce terme. Peut-être que les compagnies privées (anglophones avec mauvaise conscience) l'utilisent mais cela ne légitime pas son utilisation. Si vous utilisez ce mot au Québec, personne ne va vous comprendre.


----------



## Nattre

In the interview I'm currently translating, I've opted for just "suivi".
It's a role play and the interviewer that does not take part in it does the debriefing.
So, simply "suivi" would suffice.


----------



## Fooleth

Je suis d'accord avec MChal à propos de l'utilisation de debreffage, surtout au Québec. (De plus, "Word" souligne ce mot en rouge, comme si c'était une erreur.) "Suivi" est une excellente suggestion. J'ai une dernière proposition. Lorsque ce n'est pas utilisé dans un contexte militaire, on peut également utiliser l'expression suivante : "faire un retour sur" quelque chose.

I agree with MChal about the use of "debreffage", especially in Québec. (Also, "Word" underlignes this word in red, as if it was a mistake.) "Suivi" is an excellent suggestion. I have one last suggestion. When it isn't used in a military context, we can also use the following expression : "faire un retour sur" something.


----------



## braniac_1001

Je viens de voir dans Termium une traduction en français au mot « récapitulation ». Ça me semble d'être le meilleur choix :
debrief [6 fiches] - TERMIUM Plus® — Recherche - TERMIUM Plus®


----------



## NicoCCDMD

FrançoisXV said:


> Débreffage: ce néologisme est un anglicisme affreux, francisation québecoise de "debriefing" qu'un français utiliserait tel quel.


[...]
As for FrançoisXV's attribution of _breffage _to Québec French, he is decidedly wrong. This is, in fact, cited in another entry at WordReference as the European French creation of _La_ _commission de terminologie de la Délégation générale à la langue française_, 2001 : «Briefing» c'est out, dites «breffage». . This is dated much earlier than the OQLF's acceptance of the term, specifically for the fields of _gestion | assemblée_.

Seems that a Senoir Member should cite some references before risking to spit in the wind.


----------



## atcheque

François XV is not wrong. _Breffage_ doesn't come so much into France French. We still prefer briefing, or other terms cited here above.


----------



## NicoCCDMD

atcheque said:


> François XV is not wrong. _Breffage_ doesn't come so much into France French. We still prefer briefing, or other terms cited here above.


I'm afraid if you read what he wrote, you'll see that he attributes the "anglicisme affreux" to a "francisation québecoise". It's origin is clearly from France as cited.


----------



## atcheque

But not in use.


----------



## NicoCCDMD

I'm actually researching it because the francophones I'm working with don't want to use _breffage_ here, in Quebec, where the OQLF is promoting the word for use in governement. So the blanket statement about Quebec French is ill-informed, as is the comment about _char_ being the equivalent of _voiture_. The word _breffage _was essentially created in France as a reaction against the use of English words, and has played conveniently into the politics of Quebec. _Le Robert_, for example, indicates that _briefer_ is an ANGLIC. _critiqué._ So _breffage _can be considered a reaction against English from French speakers in France and Quebec. It's usage isn't readily accepted. Personally, I consider it a _calque de l'anglais_, a transformation of English (-ing) into French (-age). The entries in the GDT, have slowly been edited to exclude _briefing_ more and more, where it was until recently accepted for many domains, including _psychologie, gestion, _etc.


----------



## Fay44

Et réunion-bilan?


----------

